# ER Physician Based Coding



## coder21 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have been coding ER charts on the facility side for many years.  I thinking about switching to the Physician side.  Do they use the same E/M codes or something else.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## kengel1975 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Same E/Ms?*

Depends on what E/M's you speak of.  I have done both sides and when doing facility, never used E/M's, only procedures....


----------



## coder21 (Oct 9, 2008)

When I did facility we used 99281-99285.  So are you saying its the same for the physicican side?


----------



## kengel1975 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Yes*

Those are the codes   I'm still mulling over why you'd be coding E/M's on the facility side, those are proside codes only... unless, your system needs those for internal stuff?


----------



## coder21 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## 808coder (Oct 9, 2008)

*E/m 99281-99285 & Cc*

These codes can be used for Hospital and Professional visit(s).


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you 808Coder . . . I haven't had the chance to review '09 CPT yet.  Rumor had it that some Facility fee E/M might appear.  Any truth to that?

Thanks.


----------



## 808coder (Oct 10, 2008)

*Physician Based Coding*



kevbshields said:


> Thank you 808Coder . . . I haven't had the chance to review '09 CPT yet.  Rumor had it that some Facility fee E/M might appear.  Any truth to that?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi Kevin,

Never heard that.  I do code for ED MD's who are employed by the hospital and we do split billing.  As I understand there is a different fee based on the split billing style, but I cannot verify that since I don't know what the actual fee schedules are for a non-split style billing facility.  

Have a great weekend!


----------

